
A farm in Missouri got $2.8M in Trump trade war money - Edmond
https://newfoodeconomy.org/trump-farm-bailout-trade-war-money-millions/
======
AlleyTrotter
I suppose trump actually signed the checks. Seems it is impossible to get away
from political opinion even when "hacking".

